# Chevron reef video



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I dove the Chevron reef last week....it had been a long time since I'd been there - it was AWESOME!
Here is the video!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool. Y'all shoot anything?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> Very cool. Y'all shoot anything?


 No....there were a few bigger jacks swimming around, didn't see any grouper. Everything else was out of season.
There were about a million huge mingo though!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool to see thanks for sharing.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Always love the Chevron. I saw that Goliath there 3 weeks ago.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video Scott.... thanks for posting.... Yes, it was an awesome dive...


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Big Barracuda*

Thanks for the video; it is always intriguing to see what is actually down there. I can vouch for the big barracudas. I trolled a Stretch 30 in my spread across the top of the rig a few weeks back and hooked a small bonito with all of the three prongs of the back treble hook stuck in it's mouth. I didn't even know I had him until I saw two massive swirls on the surface. It turned out to be a couple of large barracuda; one of which hung onto the bonito until I drug it up to the boat and it dropped off.

Bob


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, Makes me want to get certified again. Thanks for the video.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is an awesome video. I like seeing the different reefs that are in the area. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPB (Sep 12, 2013)

Great Video! Thanks for Sharing!!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

What are the red (or purple) fish with the top half of the tail colored yellow?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Always called them Spanish Hogfish... a member of the wrasse family...


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome video, thanks. How far offshore is this? Whats the depth?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

spinfactor said:


> Awesome video, thanks. How far offshore is this? Whats the depth?


Thanks!


"*37. CHEVRON OIL RIG* Lat 30 04.242 Lon 87 02.120
Location: 18 miles on a 131-degree course from the sea buoy.
Two large sections of an oil rig donated by the Chevron Oil Co. sit side by side in 134 feet of water. The great structures rise over 50 feet off the bottom attracting great schools of pelagics, including amberjacks. The rigs were placed down in October 1993. Visibility is usually quite good in this deep water location. 13361.9 47037.2"


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you for info :thumbup: Hopefully when I get me boat I can fish it


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Very cool, i gotta get certified this summer so i can do that.


----------

